# Why does Nissan put this together: "sunroof and roof rack"



## huynhvx (Jul 21, 2006)

Does anyone know why Nissan puts the factory roof rack on with the sunroof option? Is it to give it clearance room above the sunroof?

I'm trying to use my Yakima rack and it appears I will need to buy a whole new set of towers to make it fit on the factory rack. Is there problem with removing the factory roof completely to put in my Yakima that I have from my previous car?

Vinh Huynh


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

Nobody knows why Nissan does that b/c you can get an SE w/ a sunroof, but no roof rack. There are vertical and horizontal mounts from Nissan that you can add to the rack and then attach whatever to them.
There will be holes in the roof if you remove the rack.
Nissan Frontier auto parts and accessories


----------



## mudyfronty05 (Jul 14, 2006)

at first i hated the roof rack but i do have to admit it gives the truck a different flair and really stands out in a parking lot. someone needs to make a light bar that will fit on the rack.


----------



## protege26 (Jul 26, 2006)

They look good, but they are a pain in the rear to wash around. I had one on my old Tacoma Double cab. I wash with a brush and I never could clean it right without using just a rag. Same for the old fashioned luggage rack on my old Explorer. 

I do wish I had a sunroof though. Most likely that is what part of my tax refund will be used for. LOL. 

But to the OP, what someone else said is right. They have attachments just like Toyota did to attach any sort of bike rack or ski rack to it that you want. 

I did take mine off of my Tacoma, and yes there were holes left. My truck was silver with the black trim, so I got some of those large black push plugs (like holds a dashboard together and all that), put some silicone around it, and Wahalah! I just had six circles on the roof, but since they were black, they looked fine. AFter that I swore to never get one again. So there are your two choices. Buy the attachments or take it off.

K.R.


----------



## huynhvx (Jul 21, 2006)

Argo73 said:


> Nobody knows why Nissan does that b/c you can get an SE w/ a sunroof, but no roof rack.


Well I guess the roof rack is not there for clearance then.

From the looks of it, I need to buy new towers that will attach itself to the factory racks. Yakima doesn't make a tower that will fit if I were to remove the factory racks from the truck. So I do need to leave it on if I want to use the Yakima accessories.

You can only fit limited items on the factory racks. One of the items I want to fit to it is a Steelhead bike mount. There is NO attachments for the factory rack at this point.


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Nissan is wierd about accessories. They are also 100% not retroactive. I was told by the Nissan parts people that, if it does not come on the truck when you buy it, Nissan will not install it for you with any kind of warranty on it even though it would be factory orderable (is orderable a word?) part that was installed Nissan certified techs.

This Yakima rack that you have, is it designed to attach to the bars of a OEM roof rack?


----------



## huynhvx (Jul 21, 2006)

BTF/PTM said:


> Nissan is wierd about accessories. They are also 100% not retroactive. I was told by the Nissan parts people that, if it does not come on the truck when you buy it, Nissan will not install it for you with any kind of warranty on it even though it would be factory orderable (is orderable a word?) part that was installed Nissan certified techs.
> 
> This Yakima rack that you have, is it designed to attach to the bars of a OEM roof rack?


I have the crossbars already. I just have to get some new towers to fit it on to the factory rack, another $130. Supposedly Yakima made the factory Nissan rack, but they don't have an attachment that will fit all existing accessories. Just some.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

huynhvx said:


> Does anyone know why Nissan puts the factory roof rack on with the sunroof option? Is it to give it clearance room above the sunroof?
> 
> I'm trying to use my Yakima rack and it appears I will need to buy a whole new set of towers to make it fit on the factory rack. Is there problem with removing the factory roof completely to put in my Yakima that I have from my previous car?
> 
> Vinh Huynh


From the latest brochure, it states either Vertical or Horizontal Mighty Mount kit (sold separately) required for use with roof rack for Yakima ski/snowboard and bike carriers. I do not know if you will encounter any problems with removal/replacement. Z

Figures I didn't read far enough. Anyways, I wouldn't remove the factory rack, use it as a base and fab something together if you can not source the parts you require. REI here in AZ has a decent selection of Yakima mounts. As does places like larger sporting goods and bicycle shops. Let us know what you find works. Good Luck, Z


----------



## huynhvx (Jul 21, 2006)

Mighty mount will fit on the factory Nissan rack. It does NOT work with all accessories, for sure does NOT work with Steelhead bike mount.

I Have to get the LowRider Max w/Claw 2 from Yakima to mount the crossbars on the OEM racks.


----------

